# Would a Spanish person understand that phrase *



## mm_matt

¿cómo diríais en español " Would a Spanish person understand that phrase? "?
Gracias por la ayuda, se agradece muchisímo
Un abrazo y un saludo
Gracias de antemano,
Matt.


----------



## Bilma

¿Un español entendería esa frase?


Español: someone from Spain only.


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

mm_matt said:
			
		

> ¿cómo diríais en español " Would a Spanish person understand that phrase? "?
> Gracias por la ayuda, se agradece muchisímo
> Un abrazo y un saludo
> Gracias de antemano,
> Matt.


Hay muchas maneras
*Una persona que habla español, entendería esa frase?*
*Un hispano entendería esa frase?*
*Un castellanohablante, entendería esa frase?*
Escoge


----------



## Tay

A Spanish person is someone from Spain, not someone who speaks spanish

Saludos
Tay


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bilma said:
			
		

> ¿Un español entendería esa frase?
> Español: someone from Spain only.


 
Agree with Bilma and Tay,

¿Un español (someone from Spain) entendería esta frase?

Cheers


----------



## fsabroso

Tay said:
			
		

> A Spanish person is someone from Spain, not someone who speaks spanish
> 
> Saludos
> Tay



Somebody from Spain is a *Spaniard*.


----------



## Bilma

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Somebody from Spain is a *Spaniard*.


 

*Spanish*

*Adjective*

*1*. Of or relating to or characteristic of Spain or the people of Spain; "Spanish music".
*Noun*

*1*. The Romance language spoken in most of Spain and the countries colonized by Spain.
*2. The people of Spain.*


----------



## Maruja14

_Spanish_ es la lengua española.

_Spanish person_ yo diría que es un español (de España)

¿Entendería un español esta frase?


----------



## fsabroso

Bilma said:
			
		

> *Spanish*
> 
> *Adjective*
> 
> *1*. Of or relating to or characteristic of Spain or the people of Spain; "Spanish music".
> *Noun*
> 
> *1*. The Romance language spoken in most of Spain and the countries colonized by Spain.
> *2. The people of Spain.*


Hola,

*Spaniard *
Noun,
1.*A native or inhabitant of Spain*. Source

I hope you get the differences between Spaniard and Spanish.


----------



## Maruja14

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> *Spaniard *
> Noun,
> 1.*A native or inhabitant of Spain*. Source
> 
> I hope you get the differences between Spaniard and Spanish.


 
La verdad es que yo no acabo de ver la diferencia.


----------



## Bilma

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> *Spaniard *
> Noun,
> 1.*A native or inhabitant of Spain*. Source
> 
> I hope you get the differences between Spaniard and Spanish.


 

No...could you explain it to me? ....Please


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Bilma,

Para no hacerlo solo mi opinion de ofrezco este "link" 

Saludos!


----------



## Chaucer

fsabroso said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> *Spaniard *
> Noun,
> 1.*A native or inhabitant of Spain*. Source
> 
> I hope you get the differences between Spaniard and Spanish.



What many want to discuss is the the difference between a "Spanish person" and a "Spaniard".


----------



## lapachis8

Spaniard es un sustantivo
Spanish (something) es un adjetivo.


----------



## Bilma

Spanish person...

We need to ask *mm matt* if he is talking about "someone from Spain only" or "All people who speak Spanish in general"


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Dejando de lado a lo que mm_mat se refiere (porque sí, él se refiere una persona nacida en españa), spanish people = spaniards

The Spanish People or Spaniards are the ethnic group or nation native to Spain, in the Iberian Peninsula of Southwestern Europe 

Spanish, en el inglés "moderno", gente que habla español


----------



## KateNicole

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> Spanish, en el inglés "moderno", gente que habla español


 
Más bien en inglés "_equivocado_." Aunque es un error muy común, sigue siendo totalmente incorrecto llamarles "Spanish" a aquellas personas que hablan español pero que no son de España. En mi opinión, denota una falta de cultura (y conocimiento geográfico, también) el no saber distinguir. 
Saludos 
P.D.  Nosotros los estadounidenses no nos llamamos ingleses, ¿verdad?  ¿Por qué a los mexicanos les decimos "españoles" con tanta frecuencia??


----------



## Bilma

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Más bien en inglés "_equivocado_." Aunque es un error muy común, sigue siendo totalmente incorrecto llamarles "Spanish" a aquellas personas que hablan español pero que no son de España. En mi opinión, denota una falta de cultura el no saber distinguir.
> Saludos


 



I agree


----------



## lforestier

mm_matt said:
			
		

> ¿cómo diríais en español " Would a Spanish person understand that phrase? "?
> Gracias por la ayuda, se agradece muchisímo
> Un abrazo y un saludo
> Gracias de antemano,
> Matt.


 
*"¿Entenderá la gente de España esa frase?"*

Remember, Spanish person would be similar to English person, which is hardly used. Are you sure that's what you're trying to say?


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Más bien en inglés "_equivocado_." Aunque es un error muy común, sigue siendo totalmente incorrecto llamarles "Spanish" a aquellas personas que hablan español pero que no son de España. En mi opinión, denota una falta de cultura (y conocimiento geográfico, también) el no saber distinguir.
> Saludos
> P.D. Nosotros los estadounidenses no nos llamamos ingleses, ¿verdad? ¿Por qué a los mexicanos les decimos "españoles" con tanta frecuencia??


Lo mismo digo yo, y me parece sumamente triste, siendo los "estadounidenses" quienes más utilizan este término
Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Me alegra oir esto:



			
				KateNicole said:
			
		

> Más bien en inglés "_equivocado_." Aunque es un error muy común, sigue siendo totalmente incorrecto llamarles "Spanish" a aquellas personas que hablan español pero que no son de España. En mi opinión, denota una falta de cultura (y conocimiento geográfico, también) el no saber distinguir.
> Saludos
> P.D. Nosotros los estadounidenses no nos llamamos ingleses, ¿verdad? ¿Por qué a los mexicanos les decimos "españoles" con tanta frecuencia??


 

Porque a mí en el colegio me enseñaban a decir "I am spanish", creo recordar y lo traducían por "yo soy español (de España, claro, los españoles son de España, los que hablan español pueden ser de muchos sitios distintos)


----------



## alelifich

¿Podría un español entender esta frase?


----------



## franchute

I think it refers to a Spanish speaker.
Would a Spanish speaker understand that phrase? at least he actually refers to a person from Spain.


----------



## Maruja14

franchute said:
			
		

> I think it refers to a Spanish speaker.
> Would a Spanish speaker understand that phrase? at least he actually refers to a person from Spain.


 
Pues ha dicho claramente:

*Would a Spanish person understand that phrase? *

¿Qué te hace pensar que quiere decir otra cosa?


----------



## celtadevigo

Si, usar "español" en referencia a un hispano seria igual que llamar un estadounidense ingles, o un brasileño portugues. No tiene sentido en realidad, es un fallo coloquial.


----------



## franchute

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Pues ha dicho claramente:
> 
> *Would a Spanish person understand that phrase? *
> 
> ¿Qué te hace pensar que quiere decir otra cosa?



Sólo era una idea. Intento ayudar.


----------



## Maruja14

franchute said:
			
		

> Sólo era una idea. Intento ayudar.


 
No sabía si es que era la típica expresión que dice lo que no quiere decir, esto ocurre en todos los idiomas


----------



## Txiri

Re:  a Spaniard vs. a Spanish person

De acuerdo con que aquél se refiere a una persona de España ...

"Spaniard" is not used as frequently nowadays as "Spanish person" or "the Spanish people" (people from Spain) And to me, personally, it suggests males and not male and female both.


----------



## JGB_Suomi

En "español" de la península ibérica diríamos: "*Entendería un español esa frase?*"que es lo mismo que habeis escrito muchos pero con el verbo cambiado de sitio.
Por cierto en cuanto a lo de "Spaniard". Esta palabra no es utilizada , o al menos jamás la he visto utilizada, en el inglés británico.Es por ello que considero que se trata de una palabra creada por los estadounidenses para diferenciar a los nacidos en España del resto de hispano-hablantes.Un británico se refiere a un español diciendo "spanish" no sólo para el idioma.La diferencia es que en EEUU se utiliza "equivocadamente" la palabra "spanish"para definir a los hispano-hablantes en vez de llamarlos por su nacionalidad directamente.


----------



## Txiri

JGB_Suomi said:
			
		

> Por cierto en cuanto a lo de "Spaniard". Esta palabra no es utilizada , o al menos jamás la he visto utilizada, en el inglés británico.Es por ello que considero que se trata de una palabra creada por los estadounidenses para diferenciar a los nacidos en España del resto de hispano-hablantes.Un británico se refiere a un español diciendo "spanish" no sólo para el idioma.La diferencia es que en EEUU se utiliza "equivocadamente" la palabra "spanish"para definir a los hispano-hablantes en vez de llamarlos por su nacionalidad directamente.


 
Lo que ocurre es que Estados Unidos (parecido a Canadá) es un país que practicamente abarca un continente entero.  Nunca, hasta hace poco, se puso mucho énfasis en la instrucción de lenguas extranjeras en el curriculum de las escuelas públicas.  Y hasta había idiotas en el gobierno, que por cierto hemos tenido más de lo que debería corresponder a cualquier país, y en las "altas esferas" de influencia, que consideraban que no era nuestro deber el de aprender idiomas, sino que los demás, si querían comunicar con nosotros, habían de aprender el inglés.  Fue un ejemplo de una arrogancia extremada, que falta adjetivos para describirla.  

Podría ser relacionado y podría ser que no, pero no se ha puesto mucho énfasis tampoco en la instrucción de geografía.  Es ridiculo y se ha ridiculizado ad nauseam, la falta de conocimiento del estadounidense común y corriente, de las cosas más sencillas en cuanto a la geografía-- lo he visto también, cuando enseñaba en la universidad-- no saben indicar dónde está el Golfo de México, se tiene suerte si pueden nombrar los dos países que tienen frontera con los 48 contiguos.  (Cuando daba la clase de "cultura latinoamericana" siempre exigía en las primeras semanas que dibujaran un mapa de Centro y Sur América y ponía preguntas en los exámenes sobre los capitales, los productos principales, etc).  Se quejaban, pero bueno, para mí era un punto para comenzar.

El ejemplo que más he oído yo de la equivocación de la palabra "Spanish" es referirse a la comida mexicana y decir que "Spanish food is hot" (picante).

Pero los estadounidenses no hemos inventado la palabra "Spaniard".  Si no se ha oído durante una estancia en Gran Bretaña, es porque el uso de la palabra se ha caído en desuso.  Antes se usaba más.  La recuerdo.  Pero aquí de este lado tampoco se oye mucho.  Más temprano hoy buscaba algo relacionado con la palabra "Spaniard" en el internet, y encontré un dato que indica que hay textos donde se usaba, que se remontan al siglo XVII.  Se entiende perfectamente en inglés aunque no se usa ahora, pero eso no quiere decir para nada que se inventó la palabra por acá.


----------



## kazijistan

No sonaría mejor preguntar ¿Would a spanish-speaking person understand that phrase? de la misma manera que nosotros ,en español, hablamos de hispano-parlantes o alglo-parlantes? Me parece que es eso lo que quiere saber la persona que preguntó primero.


----------



## lforestier

kazijistan said:
			
		

> No sonaría mejor preguntar ¿Would a spanish-speaking person understand that phrase? de la misma manera que nosotros ,en español, hablamos de hispano-parlantes o alglo-parlantes? Me parece que es eso lo que quiere saber la persona que preguntó primero.


 
Suena mejor pero no sabemos si en verdad era la intención de la persona que preguntó primero. 
La pregunta inicial fue "Spanish person" y no "Spanish-speaking person" como la mayoría de nosotros suponemos quízo decir.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

lforestier said:
			
		

> Suena mejor pero no sabemos si en verdad era la intención de la persona que preguntó primero.
> La pregunta inicial fue "Spanish person" y no "Spanish-speaking person" como la mayoría de nosotros suponemos quízo decir.


 

True ....he never answered back....


----------



## KateNicole

Although I love this discussion, I think we're all preaching to the choir here . . . most of us that post regularly at WR are culturally savvy enough to recognize the difference between Spanish and Mexican, Cuban, Venezuelan, (Latin American in general) etc. We'd have to seek out the people that don't know in real life, and then we could explain the difference to them, but they probably wouldn't care . . .

Don't get me wrong though, I'm not trying to discourage anyone from posting here.  It's just that I think we're telling each other what we already know (and the original poster is yet to inform us if he really meant Spanish or Spanish-speaking. . .)


----------



## JGB_Suomi

Gracias Txiri por la explicación. Realmente nunca había escuchado esta palabra "spaniard" excepto en un par de ocasiones en boca de norteamericanos y cuando estudié inglés siempre me encontré con "spanish", es por eso que decía que "creo que....". Al menos es el razonamiento más lógico que encontré. Y lo cierto es que jamás la he usado.
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en otras muchas cosas que comentas y ciertamente es una pena que por mentes cerradas en EEUU esteis perdiendo un gran legado cultural como pueden ser los idiomas , y no sólo el español , aunque es el segundo más hablado por allá, si no me equivoco.
Saludos


----------



## ordequin

mm_matt said:
			
		

> ¿cómo diríais en español " Would a Spanish person understand that phrase? "?
> Gracias por la ayuda, se agradece muchisímo
> Un abrazo y un saludo
> Gracias de antemano,
> Matt.


 Hola Matt. Creo entender que al decir "spanish person" te refieres a la gente que habla español en general, aunque como bien apuntan las respuestas de varios usuarios de este foro,ésto no sea correcto. Yo creo que aquí para comprendernos habría que ser más generales; y por ello te ofrezco una alternativa más universal.¿SE ENTENDERÍA ÉSTO EN ESPAÑOL?Con esta fórmula acertarás siempre, cualquiera sea la nacionalidad de la persona hispanohablante se dara por aludida. Un abrazo desde el Pais Vasco.


----------



## ordequin

¿Se entendería esta frase en Español?

¿Se comprendería el significado de esta frase en Español?

Si por el contrario he entendido mal, y te refieres a los nacidos en España exclusivamente, la traducción literal sería:"¿Entendería un español esta frase?"


----------



## ordequin

Estoy de acuerdo con todos los comentarios que leo en este foro, pero creo que no sabiendo si la pregunta va referida al idioma, o a los nativos de España; y por otro lado, desconociendo el nivel de castellano de la persona que pregunta, creo que lo más conveniente es optar por la simplicidad, y no entrar en disquisiciones demasiado abstrusas. Un saludo muy cordial a todos los participantes.


----------

